# Looking for a few (part-time) content contributors.



## Commonmind (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm not sure whether or not this request is breaking any site rules. If so, please feel free to report this thread for moderation. 

I've recently created a gaming-centric Blog on Blogspot entitled "Games, the Universe and Everything," "The GUE" for short. The Blog will be centered around gaming media, news, reviews and anything having to do with gaming culture. I also plan to delve into other realms of the technology industry, including gadget news and reviews and HD-DVD and Blu-ray reviews and comparisons. 

Eventually I'd like to see the site grow and move into its own space, with a robust library of content. I'm not looking to reinvent the wheel. I have no ambitions to be the next IGN, Gamespot, 1up or Joystiq. What I do hope to accomplish is creating a user-friendly gaming site with a certain voice, that includes aspiring writers from around the globe. I'd like long-term contributors who are willing to spend a few hours a week (or even each month) creating content for the site.

I've always lamented that my travels never took me out west, to the gaming journalism mecca of the San Fransisco Bay area, as one of my dreams was to work for a large gaming publication. This, in a way, is an attempt to live that dream and give other up-and-coming writers who have a fervent love for games to contribute to the industry in their own way. One of my aspirations is to get to a point where the core group of contributors can jump on Skype or Ventrilo and take part in a weekly (or monthly) podcast.

If any of you are interested, please feel free to send me a writing sample (preferably something you've created that fits in contextually with the premise of the site). I'm not the greatest of writers myself, so if I don't pick you for a site contribution please don't take it as a personal insult to your writing prowess. I'm simply looking for a very specific voice for the site. There will be no paychecks, no perks and no benefits - just a handful of gamers, of all ages, backgrounds and locations, who love to write and love to game and love writing about games. 

Submissions should be sent to theguecrew@gmail.com. If you send a sample please be patient and allow a few days for a response.


----------



## Culhwch (Nov 29, 2007)

No worries on the post, Commonmind. I don't imagine you've made six hundred and eighty-eight posts just to drop a self-serving link...


----------



## Commonmind (Nov 29, 2007)

Thank-you Cul


----------



## McMurphy (Nov 30, 2007)

Not that a Super Moderator needs a second opinion, but you are safe.


----------



## Cayal (Nov 30, 2007)

I'd like to help you but I really don't have any examples to give you.


----------



## Commonmind (Nov 30, 2007)

Jaire: Do a quick review of a recent game, piece of gear you just purchased or elaborate on something you feel strongly about in the technology industry.


----------

